# Microsoft Office Application Help - Excel Help forum > Excel Programming / VBA / Macros >  >  Select first 5 characters from another cell

## Chris

I was wondering if there was a way to have a formula where a cell will grab
the first 5 characters from another cell. The reason is that I have a list of
email addresses in an Excel spreadsheet. The username is the first 5
characters from the persons email address. Is there any way to write an
equation that will automatically pull the first 5 characters from another
cell?

Thanks!

----------


## Leith Ross

Hello Chris,

The worksheet formula would look like this...

=LEFT($D$2, 5)

This will return the first 5 characters of cell $D$2.

Sincerely,
Leith Ross

----------


## Bob Phillips

=LEFT(A1,5)

--

HTH

Bob Phillips

(remove nothere from the email address if mailing direct)

"Chris" <Chris@discussions.microsoft.com> wrote in message
news:7C884A92-0FA2-4F4E-8EBA-B90B655B9812@microsoft.com...
> I was wondering if there was a way to have a formula where a cell will
grab
> the first 5 characters from another cell. The reason is that I have a list
of
> email addresses in an Excel spreadsheet. The username is the first 5
> characters from the persons email address. Is there any way to write an
> equation that will automatically pull the first 5 characters from another
> cell?
>
> Thanks!

----------


## Ken Wright

=LEFT(A1,5) will do just that

--
Regards
Ken.......................    Microsoft MVP - Excel
Sys Spec - Win XP Pro /  XL 97/00/02/03

------------------------------*------------------------------*----------------
It's easier to beg forgiveness than ask permission :-)
------------------------------*------------------------------*----------------


"Chris" <Chris@discussions.microsoft.com> wrote in message
news:7C884A92-0FA2-4F4E-8EBA-B90B655B9812@microsoft.com...
>I was wondering if there was a way to have a formula where a cell will grab
> the first 5 characters from another cell. The reason is that I have a list
> of
> email addresses in an Excel spreadsheet. The username is the first 5
> characters from the persons email address. Is there any way to write an
> equation that will automatically pull the first 5 characters from another
> cell?
>
> Thanks!

----------


## Chris

Thanks! Works perfect!

"Gary''s Student" wrote:

> If the text is in A1 then:
>
> =LEFT(A1,5) should get you the first five characters
> --
> Gary''s Student
>
>
> "Chris" wrote:
>
> > I was wondering if there was a way to have a formula where a cell will grab
> > the first 5 characters from another cell. The reason is that I have a list of
> > email addresses in an Excel spreadsheet. The username is the first 5
> > characters from the persons email address. Is there any way to write an
> > equation that will automatically pull the first 5 characters from another
> > cell?
> >
> > Thanks!

----------


## Gary''s Student

If the text is in A1 then:

=LEFT(A1,5) should get you the first five characters
--
Gary''s Student


"Chris" wrote:

> I was wondering if there was a way to have a formula where a cell will grab
> the first 5 characters from another cell. The reason is that I have a list of
> email addresses in an Excel spreadsheet. The username is the first 5
> characters from the persons email address. Is there any way to write an
> equation that will automatically pull the first 5 characters from another
> cell?
>
> Thanks!

----------


## Jim Thomlinson

=Left(A1, 5)

Will grab the feft most 5 characters from Cell A1. Put this in any other
cell that you want...
--
HTH...

Jim Thomlinson


"Chris" wrote:

> I was wondering if there was a way to have a formula where a cell will grab
> the first 5 characters from another cell. The reason is that I have a list of
> email addresses in an Excel spreadsheet. The username is the first 5
> characters from the persons email address. Is there any way to write an
> equation that will automatically pull the first 5 characters from another
> cell?
>
> Thanks!

----------

